# Little Lagoon Last night



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Went last night and headed west right pass the water tower. Started on the south side until the wind picked up. I fished from 8-1 and only saw a few small flounder (like 6 in). Very frustrating, but the water was clear. I am starting to think I have the smell that runs the fish away from me.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I feel your pain! the flounder are just not there


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

To much recent rain. Give it some time to mix in. The last few trips have been slow.


----------

